# top banner bar links to other forums



## shouldbeinbed (23 Mar 2014)

@Shaun. The new Fashion forum seems to have tripped out the top banner links to the other forums when the site is viewed on a mobile in portrait orientation. I guess it makes the banner bit too long to optimise to the small screen.

Any chance of causing it to wrap to fit the named links over a couple of lines or replacing the names with the clickfinity banner as shows at the bottom, to get access back at the top of the screen either directly or indirectly.

no worries if not, I know I'm being lazy and finnicky.

Ta.


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2014)

The removal is intentional for narrow screen widths (below 450 pixels) to avoid the links wrapping onto two lines.

If you prefer to browse in portrait mode you can still easily skip between sites by breifly rotating to landscape (the links will reappear) - tap the site link you want to visit - and then rotate back to portrait to browse.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Mar 2014)

Ok, cheers  I may just add a few more shortcuts to the homescreen. I found that it still shows in landscape mode when fiddling last night, just a shame that landscape only gives a postbox size window when the keyboard is up as my typing is slightly better that way too but I can't see what I'm typing.

would the clickfinity banner at the top work on <450px widths as it does at the bottom?


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> would the clickfinity banner at the top work on <450px widths as it does at the bottom?



Yes, but that would involve more than a single click to move between sites. It's fairly straight forward as it stands; tilt to landscape, tap other site link, tilt back to portrait.


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2014)

I've modified it so the links now appear, but at a reduced text size on narrow (iPhone) widths.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Mar 2014)

brill, thank you


----------

